# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi Per Mergimin

## engjulli_peje^

Mar shkas qe ne kete forum shumica e anetareve jan Emigrant ,
Mendova te Hap kte Teme per te par sesi flasin Emigrantet ne Poezi per Mergimin.
Presim postimet Tuaja.

Mergimi

Ne Mergim
Une kur shkova
Shoqerin time 
Shpejt e harrova

Ne Mergim
Kaloj rina
pake nga pak
Po humbet Dashuria

Shume vite 
Po kalojne
Ketu ne Mergim
Po me shtohet Malli 
Per Vendin tim.

Atje ku me kaloj
Femijria
Atje ku u rrita 
Atje ku gjuhen time 
Une mesova.

Por Tani jam larg 
Larg Shqiperis
Larg Prinderve te mi
Dhe larg Miqesis.

Ky mergim 
I Mallkuar
Zemren na e ka Coptuar
Per Token 
Shqiptare Zemra
Eshte Helmuar.

Nga Engjulli_Peje



Me Respekt Miri.

----------


## engjulli_peje^

8 Marsi ne Mergim

Ky 8 Mars Ne Mergim
Me Zuri larg Mamit tim
Sot ajo Festen Po Feston
Por Dhe djali se Harron

Eh moj Nen QE Na Rrite
Cdo 8 Mars Ti na Gostite
Ku Mergimi Na largoj
Zoti Fjalen Kurr Sna e Degjoj

QE cdo fest 
E Cdo Gezim 
Ta Kalojm Pran Shtepis.
Mos Te jemi te Larguar 
Por Pran Dhe te Bashkuar.

Dhe kete Vit 
Si per Urim 
Nje tuf lule 
Ia cova Mamit Tim.

Ndose jam i larguar 
Porosia ia kam Derguar
Dhenje gje Si per Kujtim
Gjith nenat Shqiptare 
Gezuar nga Shpirti im.

Nga .Engjulli Peje

----------


## lira.99

[.
Presim postimet Tuaja.

xhaxhi mergimtar 


që në mosh te re 
ne mergim shkoi 
familjen dhe vendlindjen 
nisi ta harroj 


kaloi shum vite 
i mbyllur ne vetmi 
duke qar gjithmon 
per familjen e tij 


xhaxhi fat bardh 
enderroj nje nat 
se po kthehet pran familjes 
me te holla plot 



po endrra mbaroi 
dhe familja mbeti aty 
por xhaxhi kurrr s'pushoi 
me vendosi te kthehet ne shtepi



dhe nje dit te madhe 
qe askush se paramendoj 
xhaxhi u kthye ne shtepi 
qe me familje te jetoj

----------


## lira.99

erdh pranvera 


kaloj dimri 
erdh pranvera
luleve t'bukura 
po i vjen era


o sa shum 
qe emi gezu 
bashk pranveren 
kemi pru 

o sa mir 
ish vesh pranvera
sikur nuse 
me kurdela 


na e ka pru 
qiellin e ri 
na mahniti 
me bukuri 


i ghith vendi 
u lehtesu 
se dimri 
mezi ka shku 


tash pranvera 
po na gezon 
nga nje lule 
na dhuron 

e na mbush 
plot me shendet
lum qe te kemi 
ty sivjet

----------


## lira.99

> erdh pranvera 
> 
> 
> kaloj dimri 
> erdh pranvera
> luleve t'bukura 
> po i vjen era
> 
> 
> ...





> [.
> Presim postimet Tuaja.
> 
> xhaxhi mergimtar 
> 
> 
> që në mosh te re 
> ne mergim shkoi 
> familjen dhe vendlindjen 
> ...


dua 


dua te behem poete 
te shkruaj shum poezi 
dua te behem mesuese 
te mesoj shum femij


dua te behem zog 
ne qiell te fluturoj 
dua te behem mjeke
shum njerz te sheroj 


dua dua diçka 
qe te behem un 
por nuk e di se çfar dua 
prandaj e vendosi me vonë.

----------

